# Makeup in Finland and Ireland



## khhmakeup (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey everyone!

  	My husband and I are going on our long awaited honeymoon to both Ireland and Finland in a few months. I was just wondering if any members from around these areas have any recommendations for makeup products you can get in these countries that are good quality? I am from Canada so I'm looking forward to trying Inglot for sure. Any product recommendations? Any store recommendations?


----------

